
Show HN: Fastest GeoIP Country Library for Go - phuslu
https://github.com/phuslu/geoip
======
stevekemp
When it comes to looking up location from IP address I suspect the biggest
concern is how accurate the dataset is, rather than how fast it is.

It seems you're using the free data from ip2location.com, which is one I've
not heard of. How accurate is it? What restrictions apply to their data usage
if I want to deploy their DB on 100+ devices?

~~~
phuslu
here a compare table contains ip2location and maxmind.
[https://whatismyipaddress.com/geolocation-
providers](https://whatismyipaddress.com/geolocation-providers)

